# Humidity



## paphioland (Oct 7, 2006)

What type of humidity levels do people grow in? What type of devices do people use? I use non commercial humidifiers but I am looking to replace them. Anybody have any suggestions? Specific vendors for humidifiers?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 7, 2006)

How big of an area are you trying to humidify? I tend to keep over 75%.

Depending on area, you could use a cool mist (ultrasonic) humidifier or a few buckets of water with aquarium air pumps and air stones bubbling. I can keep the highest humidity in my basement which is all concrete by keeping the floor and walls wet. Evaporating concrete makes incredible amounts of humidity, as do wet clay pots. A little imagination can go a long way, just make sure air movement keeps up with it or else the humidity can do more harm than good.

Jon
________
CHEAP UTG EVERBLAST ENFORCEMENT AIRSOFT SHOTGUN


----------



## paphioland (Oct 7, 2006)

thanks jon.


----------



## Heather (Oct 7, 2006)

I try to keep my humidity at 60% or above. I use two 10 gallon Holmes humidifiers. They work well, thought I am not thrilled with the performance of the filters; they just don't last as long as they are supposed to.


----------



## Marco (Oct 7, 2006)

im usually at a 50% humidity and its been pretty consistent lately. I need to get a humidifier. Are they expensive and how long do filters last?


----------



## Heather (Oct 7, 2006)

http://store.holmesproducts.com/estore/category.aspx?CategoryId=1120

Filters can last a few months if you don't let them dry out. At least on my humidifier which was $100.00. I got one from Holmes free though as a replacement for a smaller one that had the same problem with the filters. Otherwise, I'm happy with it.


----------



## paphioland (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks Heather. I have two Holmes humidifiers. One broke and I am thinking about getting a new on just seeing if anyone had any suggestions. I grow at about 80% humidity was wondering if there are any specific models people like.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 10, 2006)

I grow my phrags in water so they're not a problem but overall for this winter I may get one of the centrifugal 'hermidifiers' that makes a fog. That will be another thing that wrecks my floors. When I get some pictures ofthe damage everyone will have a good laugh. E.


----------



## phrag guy (Oct 10, 2006)

I use a drum type humidifier and a unit that came from the west coast called a swamp cooler. It works great but you have to be on top of so it does not run out of water. It puts moisture in the air way faster than a humidifier.
My friend keeps a eye out at yard sales and buys up the drum style for me. They are so expensive to but bran new. I burn out one every 1-2 years.
(humidifier)


----------



## paphjoint (Oct 10, 2006)

I've used a Hydrofogger (jaybird style) for the last 6 years now - works great but I've to service the fan motor every 2nd year or so - the plastic also tend to break down over the years Wish I could make one on my own


----------

